# 4th of July FOOD FEST!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is one of the few holidays that is just for us. We don't invite anyone over and we don't let anyone who lives in this house go on furlough from the family. We don't do the lake thing or go set off fireworks. We do attend the community 4th of July parade and we sit out on the patio and enjoy the day. But what we do more than anything else is EAT!

Here's what we are having for lunch.

*Wisconsin Beer Brats:*

2 40oz can of beer (the cheaper the better)
14-18 green onion brats (fresh from meat market)
2-3 large yellow onions
1 TBSP onion powder
1 TBSP kosher salt (or more to taste)

Combine beer, onion powder, sliced onions, salt and water (if needed) to a large pot. Do let it come to a boil, but get it as close as possible. Pierce brats and parboil for 20 minutes. Place on gas, wood or charcoal grill (on high) until the all sides are nicely cooked. Return to beer & onion pot. Let soak for 5 minutes.

Serve on brats buns with the onions and (if preferred) mustard. We also put fresh cracked pepper on ours. Letting catsup touch these is considered an insult to the state of Wisconsin. 

*Pico De Gallo (Momma's recipe):*

Roma Tomatoes (12-14)
Yellow Onion (1-2)
Fresh Cilantro
Jalapeno (1)
Green Pepper (1)
Garlic (minced)
Lime (1/2)

Cooked and cooled sweet corn
Cooked, drained and rinsed black beans

Cumin
Onion Powder
Red Pepper Flakes
Paprika
Tabasco Sauce
Salt & Pepper

Chop up tomatoes and other items as small as possible. Add fresh lime juice, seasonings and mix well. This is purely a season to taste sort of recipe, but do not skimp on the fresh cilantro or cumin. We like it hot.

Now divide the Pico De Gallo (65% stays in the bowl, 35% is for the Guacamole).

We then add fresh cut sweet corn and black beans to the Pico De Gallo and serve with fresh white corn tortilla chips.

*Guacamole:*

Smash 8-10 avocados in a bowl and add the Pico De Gala. We then add additional salt, cilantro, cumin and lime juice. Mix well (we smash it by hand).

Serve with fresh blue corn tortilla chips.

*Melon Salad (for desert):*

Watermelon (cubed), Cantaloupe (balled) and Honeydew (Balled).

And that's nothing compared to what we're having for dinner! 

Smoked and BBQ'd pork ribs, sweet potato fries, homemade coleslaw & corn bread muffins.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds yummy.

We are just going to bbq some pork ribs and corn. This is the first 4th that we are not spending it with my parents. I am taking Roo to visit them on Saturday though.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For the record our Independence Day feast was everything that I was hoping it would be and more! Ran an errand with the oldest boy and returned to find the Mrs. making a pan of from-scratch chocolate fudge brownies. That took things from heaven to pure gluttony. 

And now I will be eating light and low carb for the next 2-3 days to make up for it. Not to mention going for a couple nice long walks and drinking nothing but water.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

We also stayed home yesterday. I cooked steaks, pasta salad and chips. Later in the day made homemade ice cream. It was a pretty good day.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I brought cucumbers from our garden to our families get together. I also eat way too much.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We both worked, but the hubs set off fireworks with a family friend for a bit. We have done big meals with chicken fried steak as the main and that was awesome.


----------

